# Read Error Codes Using ESYS?



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Fooljam said:


> Beta has been closed moons ago we use final versions now
> 3rd generation of ISTA is already out anyway, called ISTA 4.
> ...


I am well aware we use the final product, I was just making a silly comment that the loopholes/leaks still exist. I already have ISTA4 running


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

V4LKyR said:


> Now that's a good answer!
> 
> Why am I confused, because ISTA+ appeared all of a sudden when I was thinking there's only ISTA-P and ISTA-D and then you said it's the latest version but then why people aren't using it? Also, it's 1 am here.
> 
> Anyway, so what will I be capable of doing if I download either ISTA-P or ISTA-D or ISTA+ ? What can't Esys do and ISTA-P can in terms of programming?


ISTA+ did not suddenly appear. That is why I previously listed it as ISTA+ (AKA Rheingold AKA ISTA-D). The main installation directory will be called Rheingold, but you will see ISTA+ on the top menu bar with program open. And, it was elaborated that ISTA+ going back a few versions has build in programming for newer chassis in addition to diagnostics. I am running ISTA 4.0.1.21; it is not much different than 3.56.31.

Simple Answer: E-sys can program individual modules. ISTA-P usually programs all and can be restrictive as well to only allow replacement with new (not used) ECU's.


----------



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

Fooljam said:


> No ISTA 4 is the latest version.
> Try to follow geez! :rofl:
> 
> ISTA+ is the final name for RHEINGOLD.
> ...


Ahhh now I got it!  That was pretty clear. So I'm gonna download latest ISTA-D for now, which is ISTA-D 4.x I believe.

And there is another question I want to ask. Now that these softwares are actually huge ones, do I need to download the latest versions everytime they come out? Same goes with PSdZData too. The I-Level of my vehicle is 16-07-503, which is the latest I believe, I got it updated less than a month ago. I'm asking this because I really wouldn't want to download 50-60 GBs of data every so often  I'm planning to update my car's software once a year, to the latest software on that date.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

V4LKyR said:


> Ahhh now I got it!  That was pretty clear. So I'm gonna download latest ISTA-D for now, which is ISTA-D 4.x I believe.
> 
> And there is another question I want to ask. Now that these softwares are actually huge ones, do I need to download the latest versions everytime they come out? Same goes with PSdZData too. The I-Level of my vehicle is 16-07-503, which is the latest I believe, I got it updated less than a month ago. I'm asking this because I really wouldn't want to download 50-60 GBs of data every so often  I'm planning to update my car's software once a year, to the latest software on that date.


With 4.x, you will have the latest features. As long as you can identify your vehicle, you do not need to update each version. You only need ~20GB for diagnostics. You will only need the additional programming files for flashing.


----------



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

Okay so, I downloaded the latest ISTA 4 (thanks to @Reclaimer for download link) installed it perfectly on my laptop and gave it a try on my mere F20 1.18i. So far, I can say that it's just an amazing software, I loved it. Connected without an issue through the basic Esys OBD-Ethernet cable, recalibrated DSC, EGS, ICM, DME and brakes, cleared all the error codes. Beautiful.  I was gonna try further tests such as engine compression stuff, but the softtware said that I should remove fuel injectors and spark plugs (how is it gonna test the compression without ignition on though? ) so I aborted  Thanks for your help, @Almaretto @Fooljam

So now, as expected, when I go on "Software Update" or "Vehicle Modification" under "Vehicle Management" it gives out the error something like that "requested files aren't available, contact tech support" even though there is pdszdata in Rheingold folder, it installed like that, I didn't add anything. I know this is ISTA-D, not ISTA-P.

I want to ask, what should I do to be able to use this software completely with all the modules including software stuff? Do I need to download some other different ISTA from the beginning?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

You shouldn't be doing all these procedures unless it's called for in the measures plan... or you have a specific reason to, and you can't do a software update using ISTA/D and an ENET cable. You need to purchase an ICOM interface ($200-400).


----------



## 1animal1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Can I hijack and ask for a link to the ISTA 4 please  sounds like it has the emulator for OBD built in?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

1animal1 said:


> Can I hijack and ask for a link to the ISTA 4 please  sounds like it has the emulator for OBD built in?


Ask here http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223. It's a heavy OBD scanner if you just want to use it as such, better buy an OBD reader that you can stach in your car.

This is a full fledge BMW diagnostic and programming tool... once you connect to the car, it takes few minutes to scan as it generates the useless fasta data that we can't use... if you are patient, go get it, it's an amazing tool for BMWs.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

V4LKyR said:


> So now, as expected, when I go on "Software Update" or "Vehicle Modification" under "Vehicle Management" it gives out the error something like that "requested files aren't available, contact tech support" even though there is pdszdata in Rheingold folder, it installed like that, I didn't add anything. I know this is ISTA-D, not ISTA-P.
> 
> I want to ask, what should I do to be able to use this software completely with all the modules including software stuff? Do I need to download some other different ISTA from the beginning?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The full psdzdata is 60-62GB. If your Psdzdata folder is only something like 103 MB, it is missing stuff.


----------



## V4LKyR (Mar 7, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> The full psdzdata is 60-62GB. If your Psdzdata folder is only something like 103 MB, it is missing stuff.


Oh yeah the folder was exactly 103 MB, how did you know?  You're an expert indeed haha :rofl:

So now I've deleted that 103 MB folder and copied my "PSdZData Lite" folder which I was using with Esys. Gonna give a try programming on ISTA tomorrow since it's late evening here.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

V4LKyR said:


> Oh yeah the folder was exactly 103 MB, how did you know?  You're an expert indeed haha :rofl:
> 
> So now I've deleted that 103 MB folder and copied my "PSdZData Lite" folder which I was using with Esys. Gonna give a try programming on ISTA tomorrow since it's late evening here.


Psdzdata lite will not work. Lite only has CAFD and FAFP data, but is missing contents in rest of necessary folders.


----------



## Benneb (Apr 23, 2017)

*Read Error Codes*

Does anyone have ISTA/D? I have e-sys but I just got an unrelated check engine warning.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Benneb said:


> Does anyone have ISTA/D? I have e-sys but I just got an unrelated check engine warning.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Self-Service:

:google:

All BMWs Ista+ download link - no request:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10521394&posted=1#post10521394


----------



## dgshields917 (Feb 5, 2018)

Could someone send me the download link for ISTA+. I have some strange light errors popping up on my F11. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dgshields917 said:


> Could someone send me the download link for ISTA+. I have some strange light errors popping up on my F11. Thanks in advance.


Self-service: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1023698


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Self-Service:
> 
> :google:
> 
> ...





Almaretto said:


> Self-service: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1023698


You guy's are super nice to keep responding


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

Msb12i said:


> You guy's are super nice to keep responding


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## drpop79 (4 mo ago)

GalballyJ said:


> PM sent for ISTA/D download


Hi can you send to me ista/d link


----------



## DANG DUC THANG (3 mo ago)

V4LKyR said:


> Hello all, Is it possible to read the errors via Esys and OBD cable? If possible, how can I do it? If not, how can I read the errors in any other way? I don't have ISTA-P or ICOM systems, I only have my laptop which latest Esys and PSdZData installed on and an OBD ethernet cable. Thanks in advance.


 No Laptop Color model No 171E11


----------

